# Relentless, XS downpipe did not fit



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

So the flex on my factory downpipe decided to bust open and start leaking. After reading how great the "ebay" downpipes fit now I said what the heck and ordered it right from Relentless. The good: it looks nice, weighs a fraction of the factory unit (mine is catless so eliminating that also saved weight), came with correct gaskets, welds look good and stainless is not bad judging by my magnet not wanting to stick to it very well. The bad: fitment and fitment. The pipe came so close to the rubber driveshaft mount (mine is a 225 Q AMU) that as I rotated driveshaft I noticed it actually touched. I tried to stick a thin feeler gauge in there and sure enough could not get it in. It was a simple fix as I just heated it up with a torch and put a tiny dimple in that spot but pretty annoying that I had to do that. Seems like if it was just another turbo gasket further out it would have been just fine. Also the angle of the catless pipe portion is just a hair off and puts a little stress on the flex part to line up with the rest of the exhaust. Overall simple installation and looks great but mine was just a hair off. In case anyone is wondering how long it takes to put one on expect about 2 hours on the hoist probably more if doing it in the driveway.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

You should have contacted XS Power directly. Many resellers on eBay sell the older version of it. I purchased directly from XS Power they gave me a better price (lower than eBay) and they sent me the revised version 3.0 which is a perfect fit without any adjusting. I'm a 225-AMU engine as well. The first versions 1.0 and 2.0 are the ones that might have slightly fitting problems. I had none and the install was a breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Double check the torque on your turbo to dp bolts after 50 miles or so.

Ask me how I know  

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

I've had the downpipe on since September. Everything is firm and fine as I double checked when I installed the catback (later in January - 3 months later). They had just made the revised 3.0 right before I ordered it which is quite recent. Now I'm running a full 3" turboback from XS Power. I'm sure you installed an older version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

My situation was totally different. 42dd down pipe and a 180q. The nuts are much harder to get to and I have solid dog bone and vf mounts.

All that being said never hurts to recheck torque especially when you have my level of mechanical skills lol

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh if you're a 180 I'm not sure. I know the models vary. The 225 version has been revised many more times than the 180. I was also 100% stock when I did it. I'm really cool with the XS Power owner thats why he told me a bit of story about it. But yep thanks for sharing your story about that model then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine fit fine, but I had the high-flow cat, not the test pipe. I also used an OEM turbo-to-DP gasket instead of the one that came with the DP + cat. My car is also on V3.0 of this setup for a quattro AMU 225 w/K04.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

You guys are making wrong assumptions, I did get the pipe directly from XS and not ebay. Maybe I got version 4 which rubs on the driveshaft. This is the site I ordered it from and it said its the latest one
http://xs-power.com/


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

bwdz said:


> You guys are making wrong assumptions, I did get the pipe directly from XS and not ebay. Maybe I got version 4 which rubs on the driveshaft. This is the site I ordered it from and it said its the latest one
> http://xs-power.com/


Then your car is defective man. I ordered from the same website last version out and it went in without fitting issues. Only the people who bought version 1 and 2 had problems with fitment that's why the downpipe has been revised multiple times. Are you installing it yourself? Have enough mechanic skills?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the OP's car. His motor mounts might put the engine and transmission closer to the right side of the car, which would make it more likely to rub against the propeller shaft.

My motor mounts were pretty worn when I did mine, and I ended up rocking the motor and tranny back and forth a few times during the install. I drove around a little bit, then got it back on the jackstands to straighten out the cat with the rest of the exhaust.

@bwdz: did you use the gasket that came with the XS DP, or an OEM metal one? Also, did you drop the sub-frame for the install?


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Then your car is defective man. I ordered from the same website last version out and it went in without fitting issues. Only the people who bought version 1 and 2 had problems with fitment that's why the downpipe has been revised multiple times. Are you installing it yourself? Have enough mechanic skills?


Don't know why you are defending this so odd, just saying there is a fitment issue that I had to solve with a torch and pry bar. I've been wrenching on cars and motorcycles longer than most people on this board have been alive. I have more experience than probably anyone on this board having rebuilt everything from motorcycle engines to semi truck diesels and boats, I have built race engines, ported heads and ran flow bench calibrations at a performance shop. If you want to list all the cars and trucks you have worked on versus me go right ahead but I have forgotten hundreds of them so my list might be a few hundred short of the actual number but it's in the 1000s. Engine mounts have nothing to do with it as the trans is solid attached to the engine and so is the turbo so if the engine mounts move so does the downpipe and transfer case. I was just unhappy that I had to put a dent in the pipe to clear the "guilbo" joint or whatever it's called. Besides all my mounts, and dog bone are new from ECS as well as every single poly bushing in the suspension. After reading all the wonderful reviews of the fit of the current model I ordered it right from XS like you guys recommended. It did not fit. One other thing I used to do about 15 years ago, import containers of parts and the like from China, you never got the same thing twice even if ordering it from the same guy, there is no consistency or workmanship over there. Overall the pipe will be fine, I am only keeping it till next winter when I switch to the stroker that I built that is almost complete and will go with a GT35r or something with a Vband downpipe or maybe I will just modify this one (oh yeah, I can weld too and even did that for a living over 20 years ago in case you still doubt my abilities for some odd reason)


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

lite1979 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the OP's car. His motor mounts might put the engine and transmission closer to the right side of the car, which would make it more likely to rub against the propeller shaft.
> 
> My motor mounts were pretty worn when I did mine, and I ended up rocking the motor and tranny back and forth a few times during the install. I drove around a little bit, then got it back on the jackstands to straighten out the cat with the rest of the exhaust.
> 
> ...


Yes I used the gasket that came with it. Dropped the subframe, it takes only a few minutes to lower the subframe out of the way and makes the job very straightforward and easy. I did not remove it, just let it hang down from the control arms to give plenty of room to get in there.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

bwdz said:


> Don't know why you are defending this so odd, just saying there is a fitment issue that I had to solve with a torch and pry bar. I've been wrenching on cars and motorcycles longer than most people on this board have been alive. I have more experience than probably anyone on this board having rebuilt everything from motorcycle engines to semi truck diesels and boats, I have built race engines, ported heads and ran flow bench calibrations at a performance shop. If you want to list all the cars and trucks you have worked on versus me go right ahead but I have forgotten hundreds of them so my list might be a few hundred short of the actual number but it's in the 1000s. Engine mounts have nothing to do with it as the trans is solid attached to the engine and so is the turbo so if the engine mounts move so does the downpipe and transfer case. I was just unhappy that I had to put a dent in the pipe to clear the "guilbo" joint or whatever it's called. Besides all my mounts, and dog bone are new from ECS as well as every single poly bushing in the suspension. After reading all the wonderful reviews of the fit of the current model I ordered it right from XS like you guys recommended. It did not fit. One other thing I used to do about 15 years ago, import containers of parts and the like from China, you never got the same thing twice even if ordering it from the same guy, there is no consistency or workmanship over there. Overall the pipe will be fine, I am only keeping it till next winter when I switch to the stroker that I built that is almost complete and will go with a GT35r or something with a Vband downpipe or maybe I will just modify this one (oh yeah, I can weld too and even did that for a living over 20 years ago in case you still doubt my abilities for some odd reason)


Well I see more successful installs (including mine) than fitment problems (after the revised versions came out). People will come and read this thread and potentially make their mind up on other products when in my opinion this is the best bang for the buck. 

It's like buying a set of wheels; some guys will run them for 5 years without issues and other guys will crack them in a matter of months and blame the manufacturer. Reason why I asked about your experience. 

I'm assuming you might have gotten an older version they still had in stock or something. I know personally 2 other guys running the same downpipe and none of us had fitment issues; we're all 225 AMU and bought our DP's when the 3.0 came out. 

Maybe you just had bad luck. Just giving my 2c of information.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree with diegone, you must have received a previous version. Mine fit with no hassle or melting anything. Just a slight slight adjustment by putting my jack underneath the downpipe where it bends straight back and gave it a bit more of a bend so it would not touch the subframe. All has been well 1 1/2 years later.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Once again let's just reiterate: the pipe nearly fit, it was a millimeter off. If I was doing this at home where I don't have torches I would have to come up with something different to make it fit, fortunately I have a hoist at work and nearly any tool imaginable. It is the gamble I took when ordering a Chinese part, not happy but not exactly terribly upset over the 5 extra minutes it took to put a dimple in it to clear. 
Just adding to the numerous conversations about these pipes. I am not promoting it or calling it garbage. I showed you where I got it from, told you looked nice and felt solid but it did not fit 100%. Any other do it yourselfer at home that wants to save money and get this inexpensive part will now know to look out for a possible interference issue and know that it was easy to solve. It's just sort of a review and warning as when ordering it directly from XS I anticipated a no issue fit like many of you experienced but did not get.
Now, hope that ends that conversation so I can go back to putting in new plugs and valve cover gaskets on my buddy's S6 with the V10.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Alright that's understandable. Just think your title is a bit misleading. Sounds like "it did not fit" and you tossed it out. But given all your experience I'm sure a slight bend and 5 extra minutes of install shouldn't have bothered you enough to make a whole thread complaining about it unless you're planning on "attacking" the brand. 

Also, I believe Gonzalo had a version 2.0 and didn't need that much adjustment as he says. I remember he helped me make up my mind on this downpipe and I had 0 issues during fitment. That's why your case is a bit strange to be honest. 

But glad you explained further and everyone that orders should have in mind that it might require a minimum adjustment (in minimal cases) if you plan on running this DP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> Then your car is defective man


Really? This must be the most interesting statement I've read in a long time on a forum littered with stupid comments. This is a product from a company that made its name/reputation for rolling out cheap products with poor fitment, and often with defects, yet it's the OP's car that's defective. This place will never cease to amaze with the entertainment! So relentless had it right the whole time with 10 versions/revisions of each TT product they have, it's Audi and the cars that were off.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Really? This must be the most interesting statement I've read in a long time on a forum littered with stupid comments. This is a product from a company that made its name/reputation for rolling out cheap products with poor fitment, and often with defects, yet it's the OP's car that's defective. This place will never cease to amaze with the entertainment! So relentless had it right the whole time with 10 versions/revisions of each TT product they have, it's Audi and the cars that were off.


Lol that was clearly a sarcastic comment. Don't take everything you see on the Internet to the heart. 

He said it was 1mm off so if your bushings or mounts or anything are minimally worn that's already the clearance problem right there. Another guy said 42DD gave fitment issues and they're an expensive overpriced "American company". So yeah, car "components" can be the reason sometimes. But my comment was mostly a sarcasm. Duh.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Lol that was clearly a sarcastic comment. Don't take everything you see on the Internet to the heart.
> 
> He said it was 1mm off so if your bushings or mounts or anything are minimally worn that's already the clearance problem right there. Another guy said 42DD gave fitment issues and they're an expensive overpriced "American company". So yeah, car "components" can be the reason sometimes. But my comment was mostly a sarcasm. Duh.


My 42dd fit perfectly even with two layers of heat wrap.

My comment on double checking the torque of the turbo nuts had nothing to do with fit.

Was just a suggestion for the OP based of experience not a fit issue.

This whole thing comes ups everyone few months.

Bottom line the 42dd has the best fit. You may have good or similar results with a xs power but, if you have the money it's a pretty clear choice.

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> My 42dd fit perfectly even with two layers of heat wrap.
> 
> My comment on double checking the torque of the turbo nuts had nothing to do with fit.
> 
> ...


During Black Friday 42DD (non-stainless) came to a little over $450 shipped ($100 off). I paid $230 for my XS Power one (stainless steel) and had 0 issues. With the extra money I purchased an intake. Pipes will always be just pipes, no point in paying extra. 

And heat wrap is bad for wrapping headers or pipes that get too hot. I've been told they will eventually accelerate the cracking due to heat being trapped inside not letting the pipe cool off. Good luck with that.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Happy Relentless buyer here. great install for the first 6 or so months. now I have a little rattle where it must be rubbing up against the firewall. stock mounts so i'm hoping a stiffer dogbone might help things out. Otherwise couldn't be happeir


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> Lol that was clearly a sarcastic comment


Sure it was! Just don't take it to heart as you advised, and look at my post as returned "sarcasm".


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

dieGone said:


> During Black Friday 42DD (non-stainless) came to a little over $450 shipped ($100 off). I paid $230 for my XS Power one (stainless steel) and had 0 issues. With the extra money I purchased an intake. Pipes will always be just pipes, no point in paying extra.
> 
> And heat wrap is bad for wrapping headers or pipes that get too hot. I've been told they will eventually accelerate the cracking due to heat being trapped inside not letting the pipe cool off. Good luck with that.


Lol you are right, no one heat wraps there downpipe.

Don't get me wrong I like Chinese garbage as much as the next guy but, you clearly have a vested interest in defending xs power.

Literally at leat half the people that posted had to make an "adjustment" to the xs downpipe.



Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Title is misleading, OP must write for The National Enquirer. 

But seriously though if you buy Chinese product and don't expect something to be a few mm's off then I applaud you. I'm not putting down the overall quality, hell most of the time the products are perfect, I'm just being a realist.

Overall Chinese factories aren't exactly known for the same quality control as other parts of the world. That being said I do purchase a lot of Chinese made products with that in my mind, therefore it justifies the price difference when it ends up being a good product overall.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

M-Power M3 said:


> Title is misleading, OP must write for The National Enquirer.
> 
> But seriously though if you buy Chinese product and don't expect something to be a few mm's off then I applaud you. I'm not putting down the overall quality, hell most of the time the products are perfect, I'm just being a realist.
> 
> Overall Chinese factories aren't exactly known for the same quality control as other parts of the world. That being said I do purchase a lot of Chinese made products with that in my mind, therefore it justifies the price difference when it ends up being a good product overall.


This is exactly what I'm trying to say! Thank you man. 

I stand for the products I believe in. Just speaking of my own experience. eBay stuff already had a bad name as is, and people seem to only make it worse valuing a minor adjustment over the money saved. 

Same thing with the carbon fiber telson, people can buy the OSIR one that comes plug and play for $500 or you can buy a Chinese replica like I did for $150 do a little of dremmeling around and you get a piece just exactly as the original one for one fraction of the cost. 

This guy opened a thread complaining about making a bend to make it fit, but doesn't say "it's still worth the price and the quality is awesome" or something positive about the experience in general. That's what made me take XS Power's side on this one. Think that shipping for a heavy piece like that is at least $60-80 overseas. I paid $230 during Black Friday. So they get $150 net? How much more can you expect out of that?

Like I said, if you can't deal with minor adjustments go 42DD and pay double or triple. I didn't expect "car guys" to complain like this when something isn't plug and play. The beauty of building cars is customizing and working on them. **** I know guys that make their own downpipes from scratch. If it's an engine component or something more important that's understandable. But anything like pipes, multi port hoses or body parts shouldn't be an issue. Take your time, evaluate the risks, find a way to make it fit, save money, profit.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

M-Power M3 said:


> Title is misleading, OP must write for The National Enquirer.
> 
> But seriously though if you buy Chinese product and don't expect something to be a few mm's off then I applaud you. I'm not putting down the overall quality, hell most of the time the products are perfect, I'm just being a realist.
> 
> Overall Chinese factories aren't exactly known for the same quality control as other parts of the world. That being said I do purchase a lot of Chinese made products with that in my mind, therefore it justifies the price difference when it ends up being a good product overall.


Wow, thanks for those credentials, hope NE sends me a paycheck. Title was and wasn't misleading but it was definitely meant to catch attention. It wasn't misleading because the pipe does not fit, rubs on the driveshaft joint and it has nothing to do with my brand new mounts as the pipe moves with the motor since it is attached to the motor via the turbo and exhaust manifold. It was misleading in that it fit after minor massaging but I still claim it does not fit as it doesn't out of the box I received directly from XS.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

I am looking for a little more SOUND from my motor as well as performance. Is this the ticket? Did you do the complete system with muffler replacement as well?


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

daczone said:


> I am looking for a little more SOUND from my motor as well as performance. Is this the ticket? Did you do the complete system with muffler replacement as well?


Not yet, doesn't really change the sound when still routed into the stock muffler. I will make my own exhaust after seeing what they want for the catbacks online. I can do it stainless for under $200 and way lighter.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

My exhaust is still stock from the cat back, and the 3" downpipe just gives the motor a little more of a rumble; not much louder, though. Definitely not fart-can-honda-1.5L powah loud.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

How do you know what version pipe you are getting?

Did you all go with the CAT version or the straight through?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have the high-flow cat. Needed an O2 spacer to get it to pass inspection, though.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

